# Study for SE II



## MOOK (Jun 27, 2009)

Guys

Please I need to ask about the best strategy for studying for SE II exam.

SE II is an essay format exam and I really do not know how to practice for exam like that. It was easier for Civil and SE I because they are multiple choice format but in essay format exam I really do not know how to study for it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 27, 2009)

MOOK said:


> GuysPlease I need to ask about the best strategy for studying for SE II exam.
> 
> SE II is an essay format exam and I really do not know how to practice for exam like that. It was easier for Civil and SE I because they are multiple choice format but in essay format exam I really do not know how to study for it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Did you just take SE I? I thought you were studying for an exam this April? I assume you passed, and congrats!

As for the SE II, the best resource is the ncees se ii practice problems and solutions.


----------



## MOOK (Jun 28, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Did you just take SE I? I thought you were studying for an exam this April? I assume you passed, and congrats!
> As for the SE II, the best resource is the ncees se ii practice problems and solutions.



Thanks McEngr for your reply

That's correct, I passed SE I exam in April 2009 and I passed Civil/Structural in October 2008.

I am really in a big dilmma because I do not know how to sutdy for SE II.

Unfortunately, I am not a bridge guy or a building guy either. All my experiece is in industry applications such as oil and gas plants. We never do wood or masonry sturctures. We do concrete only for foundations and steel for non-building structures. So, NCEES book is not enough for me.

I wonder if you tell me how did you study for the exam? did you just read the solved problems in books or you solve problems by yourself and how many problems you solved before the exam?

Are there any books you recommend for me other than PPI books?? Is there any text books you think it would be helpful for me?

Thanks again McEngr


----------



## jpsncsu (Jun 29, 2009)

Mook,

I am in the same boat as you, taking the seII this Oct. Passed the civil/structural a few years back and recently decided to get these exams under my belt. Too bad I found out they were changing exam format right after signing up for seI. Not sure if this is much help but being a bridge guy and my main focus is on seismic and indeterminate structures. I am a little lost on what exactly they might throw my way so I am also trying to put together an example of just about any scenario I can think of. I am a little less worried about this one than sei since it suits my style better and have heard its easier.

I certainly would appreciate any advice anyone can add?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2009)

The best advice I can give is, like McEngr said, to take the NCEES SEII sample exam.

So basically just study up, take the sample exam, let the test kick your ass, and then come back here for some Q &amp; A.

:2cents:


----------



## McEngr (Jun 29, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> The best advice I can give is, like McEngr said, to take the NCEES SEII sample exam.
> So basically just study up, take the sample exam, let the test kick your ass, and then come back here for some Q &amp; A.
> 
> :2cents:


kevo never fails at making me laugh. He's right, though.

I was fortunate to have worked for a consulting firm that was small enough to let me see the more upscale projects. When taking the NCEES practice problems, I was pretty confident and didn't study too much after that (still don't know my results - yikes!). If you passed the SE I, then you will do just fine. That exam is a tough one.


----------



## Casey (Jun 29, 2009)

MOOK said:


> Thanks McEngr for your replyThat's correct, I passed SE I exam in April 2009 and I passed Civil/Structural in October 2008.
> 
> I am really in a big dilmma because I do not know how to sutdy for SE II.
> 
> ...


Hey Mook,

I'm an Oil and Gas guy as well and did the SEII October 2008 (buildings portion) and passed. For us O&amp;G guys, the concrete and steel shouldn't be a major concern, but I think extra foucs should be placed on

- Timber desgin

- Masonry design

- Seismic and Wind lateral loading

For Timber, I purchased the NDS Wood Design package and did all the problems in their design example book. I also purchased the "Design of Wood Structures-ASD/LRFD" and while I think it is a great book, I didn't really use it at all during my study or my exam. By the way, go ASD for timber, LRFD has too many stupid coefficients to keep track of.

For Masonry design, I accidentally purchased a very useless masonry book (it was probably meant for architects, as it had no design aspects to it) and since I didn't want to shell out more money for a proper book, I ended up using the design examples found in CMACN's Masonry Chronicles archives (google it) for review. These design examples were pretty helpful.

For Seismic and Wind lateral loading. I recommend SEAOC's Seismic Design Manual Vol I. Of the three volumes, Vol I is the most helpful for the SEII.

For other practice problems, I just did the examples provided in the SERM and all the Kaplan books I bought. I think doing these problems helped me prepare for the essay format questions. Espeically with respect to figuring out a way to properly layout my calculations.

And when I say I "did the examples" I mean I covered the solution and then went through the calculations by hand and checked my answer against the book's.

And of course, the NCEES SEII sample exam booklet will be the best guide on what to expect in the exam. Be sure to get the latest errata from the website.

Hope that helps...


----------



## MOOK (Jun 29, 2009)

Casey said:


> Hey Mook,
> I'm an Oil and Gas guy as well and did the SEII October 2008 (buildings portion) and passed. For us O&amp;G guys, the concrete and steel shouldn't be a major concern, but I think extra foucs should be placed on
> 
> - Timber desgin
> ...



Thanks a lot Casey for your helpful notes.

Whic book did you buy from CAMCAN website? is it Design of Reinforced Mansory Structures (5th edition) ?


----------



## McEngr (Jul 2, 2009)

MOOK said:


> Thanks a lot Casey for your helpful notes. Whic book did you buy from CAMCAN website? is it Design of Reinforced Mansory Structures (5th edition) ?


The best text for masonry design is called "The Masonry Designers Guide" (MDG5), the 5 stands for the 5th edition. It also has full-blown commercial structures calculations packages and details from start to completion. Very hands-on!


----------



## Casey (Jul 6, 2009)

McEngr said:


> The best text for masonry design is called "The Masonry Designers Guide" (MDG5), the 5 stands for the 5th edition. It also has full-blown commercial structures calculations packages and details from start to completion. Very hands-on!


Yep, that's the best book for masonry out there... I managed to get a hold of a 4th edition copy... However, it had the MSJC 2002 code, so I had to verify all code references as there were several changes between 2002 and 2005.

Casey


----------

